# Men In Black (1997)



## markpud (Mar 5, 2001)

Another great film 


http://us.imdb.com/Title?0119654 - 

SYNOPSIS:

Men in Black follows the exploits of agents Kay (Jones) and Jay (Smith), members of a top-secret organization established to monitor and police alien activity on Earth. The two Men in Black find themselves in the middle of the deadly plot by an intergalactic terrorist (Vincent D'Onofrio) who has arrived on Earth to assassinate two ambassadors from opposing galaxies. In order to prevent worlds from colliding, the MiB must track down the terrorist and prevent the destruction of Earth. It's just another typical day for the Men in Black

MIB2 due next year...


----------



## Dave (Mar 6, 2001)

Another of my top five films I think!

If Jones has retired will the sequel have that woman agent partnering Smith?


----------



## peachy (Mar 6, 2001)

*loved mib*

this was a great film, one of my fav's too, a sequel would be good, but only if t.l.j was in it, he was great in the film...peachy


----------



## Dave (Mar 6, 2001)

That's the reason I asked. The whole plot of the first film was that TLJ wanted to retire and needed a replacement. And Smith used the  'thing' on him.

(Peachy- you're following me. Or am I following you?)


----------



## markpud (Mar 6, 2001)

I dont see how TLJ could be in it as an agent, but maybe some aliens could seek him out for some revenge for something or other that he doesnt remember, and Will Smth and the girl would come to his rescue...


----------



## padders (Mar 7, 2001)

I loved this film, one of the funnies sci-fi films ever. Saw it as the cinema with a group of friends who don't like sci-fi but they still loved which is always good. Only thing was perhaps it was a bit short but I just so hope they do a sequel. I have the DVD ariving next week


----------



## MythingLink (Mar 7, 2001)

I wanted to see this from the time I saw the very first trailer for it and I wasn't disappointed.

It was hilarious and I loved the music and the music video that was done for it as well.

While I was still a manager at Blockbuster and we went to Atlantic City for our Manager's Convention, the studio had Will Smith do a take off of the music video just for us.   It was great!  The only thing they didn't do was give us all copies of it which was a bummer.

Cheers,


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 7, 2001)

I liked it. though the giant roach for an alien? Gross. And isn't using bugs and animals as giant scary creatures been done?


----------



## imported_Asgard (Apr 16, 2001)

I think tlj because of some twist of fate he will become and agent again.but thats only because I've seen the cartoon a few times and he's K and that ladys L is the lab person.


----------



## imported_Asgard (Apr 16, 2001)

I think it when J is killing all the roachs and saying that he just killed the big roach mom dad ect....


----------



## kelsi (May 12, 2001)

The whole bit where all the candidates were being tested I thought was pretty funny, and also the whole alien squid thing giving birth in the car...  :aliengray


----------



## kelsi (May 12, 2001)

Mayb all three??


----------



## peachy (May 12, 2001)

i loved both those bits, the roach killing, and the testing
'best of the best sir' had me lol, my fav bit was when
they were in the car going through the tunnel, and they
were upside down, t.l.j was shaking his head from side
to side in time to the music. loved that whole film it
was great...peachy


----------



## kelsi (May 12, 2001)

yeah, and then he's like 'Elvis isn't dead, he's just taking a break', :evil:  and Will's like 'Ohmigod, and I'm trapped in a car with this guy!'  

What's Will's character's name again?


----------



## Maria8475 (May 25, 2001)

ohh you can never have enough giant scary bugs! 

I liked this film a lot too!  Enough to go out and buy it.  (you have to understand that I'm just a poor student so normally can't affiord to BUY films!)


----------



## Maria8475 (May 25, 2001)

was will Jay or Kay..........umm can't remember now.

But i really liked the 'best of the best bit'  especailly when they had firing practice and Will decided to shoot the girl because of her books!! LOL!

Also like the part when he only got a tiny 'cricket' gun!!! and ofcourse when he tried to use it!

And the whole bit when the coroner women was trying to tell Will that there was a man underneath the table and he was misinterpreting! HYSTERICAL.

And...........needless to say it was all VERY good.


----------



## Maria8475 (May 25, 2001)

Anyone know a date for the release of MIB2??


----------



## kelsi (May 27, 2001)

Yeah, I saw the trailer, an it wasn't at all what I expected, but I don't think I was disapointed...


----------



## kelsi (May 27, 2001)

This year?? Next year??


----------



## kelsi (May 27, 2001)

And VERY funny...


----------



## Ice (Jun 22, 2001)

I think the hole movie was very...LOL!


----------



## imported_Asgard (Jun 22, 2001)

Will smith characters name is J


----------



## Dave (Jul 5, 2001)

According to 'Dark Horizons' Tommy Lee Jones is definitely in "Men in Black 2", as they report that he has just left the set of "The Hunted" (where currently production is suspended) to go and begin work on this MIB sequel, which has already begun filming.


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 12, 2001)

yep, definitaly a quality film. Have memory like a sieve so even though I've seen it loads of times, I cant remember any funny quotes or anything 

I do remember laughing alot, however...


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 12, 2001)

will will smith be in the sequel too?


----------



## Dave (Oct 12, 2001)

I'm fairly sure Will Smith is signed up, it was TLJ and the female interest that wasn't confirmed. They've been filming quite a while now, so maybe I can find some more news on it.


----------



## Dave (Oct 19, 2001)

(from Dark Horizons)

Men in Black 2 - Sequel to the 1997 sci-fi comedy hit. Plot details are sketchy right now though what is known is that Jay is forced to bring Kay back into active service to stop a dangerous threat - this time in the guise of an alien princess.
Stars: Will Smith, Tommy Lee Jones, Rosario Dawson


----------



## kelsi (Oct 20, 2001)

Here's an article from cinescape:

"A plethora of rumors online are now confirmed with solid word that Michael Jackson will be appearing in the coming MEN IN BLACK 2. And, despite the visual joke in the first MIB, the singer will not be playing an alien.

While talking to Variety columnist Michael Fleming, director Barry Sonnenfeld spoke of Jackson's involvement in the film, saying, "We shot a small scene with Michael on Tuesday. He was charming, funny and really cool to work with." "

(http://www.cinescape.com/0/editoria...tion=page&type_id=&cat_id=270338&obj_id=30267)


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 24, 2001)

This just gets better and better!


----------



## Chilly (Nov 9, 2001)

*lol*

ill keep it shor
i loved the secne where the aleien gives birth!lol


----------



## Chicky Babe (Nov 25, 2001)

*MIB2 - 2002!!!!!*

I love Men In Black and I think the date of release for the sequel is June 2002!!!!  (But can I wait that long???)  This was such a great film and Jay(Will Smith's character) is my favourite-he was really funny.  :alienooh: :aliengray :blah: :coolyello :coolorang


----------



## Chilly (Nov 26, 2001)

*reallY?*

owoohoo"

>dances around room<
i cant wait!


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: MIB2 - 2002!!!!!*



> _Originally posted by Chicky Babe _
> *I love Men In Black and I think the date of release for the sequel is June 2002!!!!  (But can I wait that long???)  This was such a great film and Jay(Will Smith's character) is my favourite-he was really funny.  :alienooh: :aliengray :blah: :coolyello :coolorang *




er...US or UK?


----------



## Dave (Nov 29, 2001)

Sorry, I can't find any release dates given. I've looked on Dark Horizons and IMDB. It started filming in July 2001 so June 2002 seems about right.


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 8, 2002)

liked this movie - well-done - quite funny -

have to say that my fave scene is when all the guys go in to the 'shoot-out' simulation and right after Will Smith is explaining why he shot the little girl --- great scene!

a sequel, eh? i'll hold off on comment until the movie comes out - ya know how sequels can backfire --


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 8, 2002)

"Hey, OLD guys." <points to mural on wall> "Those still work?" - J to Zed and K.

only quote i can remember right now -- been a little while since i've watched this movie --


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 8, 2002)

there are so many funny bits in this movie - it's hard to pick one as the best -- 

but i, also, like the part where the ME is trying to tell J that there is a man under the table and he has no idea what she's talking about ----


----------



## Sinistra (Jan 10, 2002)

well, he thinks he has an idea, but has the 'wrong end of the stick'!


----------



## Sinistra (Jan 10, 2002)

yup.


----------



## Annette (Jan 10, 2002)

I liked that bit too. Also liked it when the 'aliens' head opened and you saw the little guy controlling the movements.


annette


----------



## Chilly (Feb 19, 2002)

*lol*

forme it has to be the part where that alien is giving birth and in the forgeound u can see tommy talking casually whilst in the background will is getting beaten to a pulp!


----------



## Kitty (May 14, 2002)

loved the original

just hope the sequeal can livve up to the standard set


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 1, 2002)

I thought that the first one ws extremely funny & apparantely the second IS supposed to be just as good too!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 1, 2002)

Hard to choose between so amny funny moments in the film, I'm afraid. :rolly2: :laugh2:  :blush:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 1, 2002)

Wasn't at all disappointed with the film & was even better than I first thought it would be! :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

i love when K introduces him to the many-legged aliens monitoring everything.  their names are weennnlaickkfaj and bob:rolly2:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 12, 2002)

True that is a good moment :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

i also love the other guys that come in with stevens at the begining.  like after he shoots the little girl and goes through his little explination "or do i owe her an appology?".  and zed goes upstairs to talk to K.  i love stevens when he looks at the other guys there 'that was a good shot though right?'  and they just stare at him


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 13, 2002)

Or how about the scene with the 'Noisy Cricket'? :rolly2: :laugh:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 15, 2002)

i love the part with the ball that shoots all over the place.

'oh, i'm gonna pay for that!'


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 15, 2002)

That part is good :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 16, 2002)

uh K,uh something's peekin!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 16, 2002)

It's just too difficult to be able to choose ONE part of 'Men In Black' that is funny


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 16, 2002)

i know!  why do there have to be so many choices in life?!?


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 17, 2002)

Because that's the way life is :rolly2:


----------



## Shaun (Jun 17, 2002)

My funniest part would have to be when Jay asks Kay if he has ever used the memory thing on him and kay just goes "No" and Jay keeps asking while Kay keeps denying it.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 17, 2002)

That part is good & how does Kay manage to not lose his temper with Jay for always asking the same question?


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 28, 2002)

'and uh, hire a decorator to come in here quick cause DAMN!'


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 28, 2002)

It's just a funny film in general


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 29, 2002)

:gaptooth:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 29, 2002)

I couldn't help but to laugh at it!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 29, 2002)

i'm really glad cause i watched an interview with the director and tommy lee the other day and they said that for the sequel their one goal was to make it funnier than the first one.  that way even if the movie wasn't that good it would still be funny.  can't wait to go see it!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 29, 2002)

That wiull be great if it happens!


----------



## Annette (Jul 1, 2002)

Slightly off topic - slap my hand. Hehe!!!!

Have seen previews of MIB2, it looks absolutely hilarious.  :laugh:


annette


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 2, 2002)

The funnier the better!


----------



## HeyLynny (Jul 7, 2002)

My favorite parts in MIB are when Will Smith says "Hey OLD GUYS!"  to get everyone's attention... and when he is in the egg shaped chair and can't get comfortable and then drags the table over,etc.  WillSmith just has so many great facial expressions that make every movie he is in extra funny!  And MIIB was hysterical too!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 9, 2002)

I reckon that it wouldn't have been so funny if Will Smith wasn't in it


----------



## HeyLynny (Jul 10, 2002)

You're right.  If it wasn't Will Smith it wouldn't have been as funny! His facial expressions are the BEST!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 11, 2002)

he and tommy lee jones are great together.  i love the way they play off each other.  like when they get into the elevator together and will tells K not to call him any nicknames and K does exactly that


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 11, 2002)

They sure do work well together & play off each other brilliantly


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 11, 2002)

it's probably my second favorite tommy lee movie.  the first would HAVE to be batman returns.  then third i think would be the fugitive, cause he was great in that.   i will always love that scene:

harrison ford:I didn't kill my wife!
tommy lee: I don't care!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 12, 2002)

Thanks to them, the whole film was funny


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 12, 2002)

i love when K is in the car and they push the red button and while J's trying to get upright and get back into his seat K's just stiing and jamming to Elvis.


----------



## HeyLynny (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah that was great!  And all we can see is Will Smith's but and him trying to get right side up!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 13, 2002)

'elvis is NOT dead.  he just went home'


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 13, 2002)

The car is just so brilliant!


----------



## HeyLynny (Jul 13, 2002)

I loved when Will was shown the screens of aliens that look like humans (one being one of his old teachers)!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 13, 2002)

His face said it all!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 19, 2002)

i like at the end when he says that dennis rodman is an alien and the other chicks like 'not much of a disguise'


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 21, 2002)

That is good


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 23, 2002)

i also like at the beginging when K is questioning the mexicans to find the alien.

K: tu es muy feo, no?
(subtitle: you are very ugly, no?)

 and the guy just keeps on nodding through it all


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 23, 2002)

That bit is good too

Heck, infact the whole fim is good!


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 29, 2002)

I like this film a lot  i've seen the trailers for the sequel and my friends that've seen it enjoyed it a lot so i'm quite looking forward to seeing it 

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 29, 2002)

The orginal is so funny that you can't help but to laugh at it


----------



## Legolas (Aug 8, 2002)

the alien-birth scene. Brilliant :d
:flash:


----------



## Legolas (Aug 9, 2002)

I first watched it in Bognor Regis (THE place for holidays man! ) with me bro. I thought it was great, being only an ikkle elf at the time. The humour did wear off after seeing it 5 more times tho! 
:flash:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 10, 2002)

Still enjoy watching it even now


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 10, 2002)

Funny & yet a little disgusting aswell


----------



## Dave (Jan 25, 2003)

*Men in Black Quiz.*

I wanted to start this off.

Easy one to begin:

*What is the name of the Agent who is head of the MIB?*

played by Rip Torn.


----------



## ray gower (Aug 8, 2003)

'Z'


----------



## Dave (Aug 8, 2003)

Yes it was Z.

It seems like years ago when I set that question!!!


----------



## ray gower (Aug 9, 2003)

Perhaps we should have a prize for the slowest game? 

Still- Who were the 'Worm Guys' (MIIB)


----------



## SilverCaladan (Oct 6, 2003)

hahah I don't remember that one but wasn't the guy's name Zed and not just 'Z'?


----------



## Dave (Oct 7, 2003)

Sorry, that's a transatlantic language problem.

He was called 'Zed' but that's how we pronounce Z over here, we don't say 'Zee'  

I don't understand the new question, did you want the individual names of the 'worm guys'?


----------

